# Jumping fish???



## KarenM (Dec 16, 2010)

We have a Koi who is about a foot long with tail. He has jumped out of our 50 gal tank once, out between two filters. We just put him back in the pond ( I would guess it is 4x5x2 and the second day hubby was walking by it and found him out on the rocks flopping around. He grabbed him and put him back. He stayed at the bottom for awhile but then started swimming and eating and seems fine. There is one other fish in the pond, a butterfly koi who is maybe 8in. long. What makes them do this??? any ideas??


----------



## 8878 (Apr 15, 2011)

Danios will jump out of a tank if it gets too hot. I have no experience with Koi, but I would consider checking the water temperature and other parameters.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmmmm I would think a couple of things could cause this. The water parameters is one (especially for tank) and for the outside, maybe he is trying to get bugs??? for outside have you thought about putting some chicken wire or something over the top of the pond? this will prevent 2 things, one prevent your fish from jumping out, and 2 keeps cats out. I don't do Koi so Im not sure.


----------



## KarenM (Dec 16, 2010)

The tank was a 55 gal and has two double filters and a large Fluval filter. The water is always crystal clear and is filled with tested well water so there is no chemicals. This is the same water we just filled the pond with. We let is run for two days to warm up and then put in the fish. It was only the day after he jumped out. We do have it covered with wire right now. But was wondering if there was an outstanding reason they may do that.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Does the pond have a spray fountain or waterfall? I'm wondering if the oxygen content in the pond is too low. I have koi, and have never had a problem with jumping. I did have a sarassa goldfish that expired by jumping out of the pond. He was constantly being chased by the other fish. I actually think he was a she and the the males in spring frenzy drove her to it.


----------



## KarenM (Dec 16, 2010)

Well we think it is just him/her getting spooked. We noticed that when we walk over to the pond he goes a little bonkers. Really flies around. I guess he could just be trying to get away from the shadow we make on the water? So we are going to get our son(a welder) to cut us a permanent wire cover over most of the pond except the really shallow corner. We have frogs who love to swim here and dont want to block their way. LOL but the rocks there will keep fishy from getting to close. thanks all


----------



## mzwygart (May 7, 2012)

I would check the oxygen content in the water. I have a clown fish that jumped out twice and I added in more equipment to push the water around better and haven't had any issues.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Any floating plants? I can only guess about koi, but other fish I've kept will jump if they suspect birds are about. With floating cover and the ability to hide, they settle down.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have alot of floaters in my pond for my goldfish This makes her feel alot more secure and she hangs out under them in the shade.Ive never noticed her getting spooked though.


----------



## Koilady (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Karen. There are a few reasons to why Koi may jump out of the pond or even just jump in the pond.
Poor water conditons will make fish jump. The reason being is that the poor water conditions are causing a burning sensation on the fish and they are trying to escape their environment. They will also jump when they are spawning and even when an atmospheric weather change is happening. It seems that the lateral line vibrates and this frightens the fish.

So, the first thing I would do in seeing behaviour like this would be to make a one third water change from the bottom of the pond to remove excess toxins and check out your bio-filter to see if it needs to be backwashed. It could also be that if you have to clean your filters weekly or even every two weeks, good bacteria is being destroyed and the system has to start all over again. If the bio-media is clean it is possible that your filtration system is not large enough for the size of your pond or the fish in it.

Lorraine


----------

